# plz for the love of god helppppp!! d3derr_notavailable



## wordfish1212 (Feb 24, 2007)

when ever i run a program (3dmark06) it comes up with this error IDirect3d9::Createdevice failed: Not available (D3DERR_NOTAVAILABLE) and when ever i run (bf2) a game it freeze and shuts off. i had download the latest driver from nvidia and download the latest direct9x. also when ever i rune nvidia stability test that comes with my motherboard when ever i test the pc E bus and gpu it freezes. pleassseeee if anyone can tell me what to do i am so frustrated.. my computer is amd x2 4600 and the graphics card is fxf 7900gs motherboard is foxconn c51xem2a and a gig of cosiar xsm2 memory ddr 800


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Feb 24, 2007)

sounds to me as if possibly your motherboard has broken? do you have another computer in which you could test the graphics card to be sure thats it isn't the problem? it must be one of the two if your having problems with gaming and benching


also make sure you have the latest bios and drivers for everything not just your graphics card, and also the latest directx(9.0c)


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Feb 24, 2007)

it should be just your video card if u have another computer or a friend with a pc-i buss try it out. you might want to rma your graphics if its new. also if you have a onboard chipset try that video


----------



## wordfish1212 (Feb 24, 2007)

i have tried 2 different video card and two different board my first video card was an asus 800xl and my second was the 7900gs and my first motherboard was an asus 570 and the second is an foxconn 590 so i can;t be the card cus it is new and it can;t be the board cus it is also new. i had updated all my bios and my driver which is why i can;t understand why it does this. i really don;t want to pay a computer store 75 dollars an hour and look at it cus if they can;t fix it i am out not only the 1500 dollars i invested in this computer but also the 75 dollars an hour. so please anyone with any suggestion please post i am willing to try anything. i had format the hard drive countless times so plz not that suggestiong


----------



## newguy5 (Feb 24, 2007)

maybe it's the processor.

maybe it's the ram.

maybe it's the psu. 

everything you haven't switched out is a likely culprit.

computers suck if you have a problem that hasn't been diagnosed.  but all problems _can_ be diagnosed.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 24, 2007)

Go to System Tools-System Information-Tools-DirectX Diagnostic-Display and make sure that Direct Draw-Direct3D-AGP Texture are enabled.
Then go to Display-settings-advanced-troubleshoot and make sure Hardware acceleration is at full.


----------



## wordfish1212 (Feb 24, 2007)

I/O Port 0x00000000-0x000003AF	PCI bus
I/O Port 0x00000000-0x000003AF	Direct memory access controller

I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
I/O Port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

IRQ 21	NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IRQ 21	NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator

IRQ 22	Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
IRQ 22	NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
IRQ 22	NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator

IRQ 23	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 23	NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller

IRQ 9	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 9	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
IRQ 9	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2

IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
IRQ 16	Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

I/O Port 0x00005000-0x0000FFFF	PCI bus
I/O Port 0x00005000-0x0000FFFF	PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge

Memory Address 0xC0000000-0xCFFFFFFF	PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory Address 0xC0000000-0xCFFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003DF	PCI bus
I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003DF	PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
I/O Port 0x000003B0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

Memory Address 0xDC000000-0xDEFFFFFF	PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory Address 0xDC000000-0xDEFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

this was under the hardware resource  conflict/sharing could this be the problem why my video card is not working??


----------



## wordfish1212 (Feb 26, 2007)

pleasee any more ideas???????


----------

